# Deutsches Scala Tutorial für Umsteiger imperativer Programmiersprachen



## Antoras (29. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit angefangen an einem deutschem Scala Tutorial zu schreiben.

Scala Tutorial

Es richtet sich an Entwickler aus imperativen Programmiersprachen, die in die funktionale Programmierwelt eintauchen möchten.

Für Kritiken, Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Grüße
Antoras


----------



## SE (29. August 2011)

Ähm ... auch wenn ich nicht weis was mit "imperativer" Sprache gemeint ist , und mir funktionale nur gerade zu bekannt sind ... sollte man in der heutigen Zeit nicht eher OOP bevorzugen als das stumpfe runterrattern von Anweisungen ?


----------



## Antoras (29. August 2011)

Imperative Programmierung schließt die Objektorientierte nicht aus. Die einzelenen Paradigmen lassen sich wunderbar miteinander kombinieren, wobei manche Kombinationen besser als andere funktionieren. Scala ist eine objekt-funktionale Sprache, Java dagegen (wie die meisten C-ähnlichen Sprachen) objekt-imperativ.


----------



## sebastianb (27. September 2011)

Während meines Bachelor habe ich eine Vorlesung zu Funktionalen Programmiersprachen am Beispiel von Scala gehört und war wirklich sehr begeistert. Nichtsdestotrotz muss man schon einge gewisse Zeit aufbringen, bis man da einigermaßen reinkommt aber dann lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall!

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Antoras (27. September 2011)

Freut mich, dass dir die Sprache zusagt. Der Umstieg von einer imperativen Denkweise zur funktionalen erfordert einige Zeit, das stimmt. Deswegen habe ich auch das Tutorial in Leben gerufen um diesen Umstieg ein wenig zu erleichtern.


----------



## sebastianb (27. September 2011)

> Deswegen habe ich auch das Tutorial in Leben gerufen um diesen Umstieg ein wenig zu erleichtern.


*ThumbsUp*

Ein Hauptproblem für mich war halt nicht nur die funkt. Denkweise sondern auch der recht komplexe Syntax dieser Sprache aber ich finde es einfach gigangtisch was man mit 3 Zeilen Scala-Code alles erreichen kann


----------



## Antoras (27. September 2011)

Die Grammatik von Scala ist weitaus einfacher als z.B. die von Java. Sie besitzt viel weniger Ausnahmen und Spezialfälle und wird durchgehend auf die gleichen Grundregeln zurück geführt. Theoretisch sollte die Syntax also einfacher zu lernen und zu beherrschen sein wie jetzt bei Java. Aber das kann ich jetzt sagen, nachdem ich mich in der Sprache eingefunden habe - da verschwimmt schon mal die Auffassung ob etwas einfach oder schwer ist.

Da finde ich die Syntax von Haskell und vor allem deren grammatikalischen Regeln schon weitaus schwieriger zu meistern - das liegt aber hauptsächlich daran, dass sich diese Sprache überhaupt nicht an irgendwelche C-Konventionen hält.

Das Verständnis des funktionalen Paradigmas wird aber bei beiden Sprachen benötigt, bei Haskell sogar noch um einiges mehr als bei Scala.

Für einen Umsteiger aus der imperativen Welt gibt es auf jeden Fall viel zu knabbern.


----------

